# SINAMICS G110 - "Analoge" Bedienung via Potentiometer und Schalter ueber DIN 0-2



## IKD555 (7 August 2012)

*SINAMICS G110 - "Analoge" Bedienung via Potentiometer und Schalter ueber DIN 0-2*

Hallo Sinamics-Nutzer,
habe heute versuchsweise die Beschaltung mit 5kOhm-Potentiometer und einem 3Poligen-2Ebenen-Schalter
vorgenommen, sodass in Mittelstellung AUS ist, li. wird nur DIN0 auf 24V zum Einschalten gesetzt, re. 24V auf
DIN0 und DIN1 schaltet ein mit rechtslauf. Fuer den ACK - DIN2 Eingang habe ich einen taster vorgesehen.
Das laeuft so alles wunderbar, nur ist die max. Drehzahl mit Poti geringer als ueber UP-taste am BOP erreichbar.
*Weisz jemand welchen Parameter ich aendern musz um die max-Drehzahl bei externem Poti zu erhoehen?*
*Loesung gefunden: Fuer die Analog-Eingaenge wird die Drehzahl prozentual durch den Wert in P2000 eingestellt.
P2000 auf 100Hz gesetzt.*

Ich komme auch sonst nicht mit der Anleitung klar: Ich hatte es so vestanden dass man P0719 auf 11 setzt wenn der 
BOP genutzt werden soll und auf 0 oder 1 wenn die DIN-Eingaenge abgefragt werden sollen, sodass eigentlich nur dieser
eine Parameter zu aendern waere wenn man wechseln will. Funktioniert sooo aber nicht. *Hat jemand einen Rat, wie mit
der Aenderung NUR EINES Parameters von "DIN"- auf BOP-Betrieb umgeschaltet werden kann ?*


----------



## atrius (9 August 2012)

Hallo,
Mit den Parametern P701...P704 werden die Funktionen der Digitaleingänge DIN0 bis DIN3 bestimmt. 
Z.B. DIN0 = 1 (EIN) / DIN1 = 12 (reversieren)  / DIN2 = 9 (reset), so hat dein Schalter Vorwärts- und Rückwärtsfunktion.
Mit dem Parameter P700 = 2 wird der Sollwert vom Analogeingang(Poti) und Befehlsquelle von den Digitaleingängen genommen.
P719 würde ich dazu nicht verwenden (Werkseinstellung = 2)


----------



## IKD555 (9 August 2012)

Hallo Atrius,
danke fuer die Info. Habe ja schon ein wenig dazugelernt, aber immer noch meine Schwierigkeiten mit der Terminologie. So wird mir gerade erst langsam klar was es mit dem "MOP" auf sich hat. Irgendwo stand was von main operator panel, oder auch MOtorPotentiometer. Ich war gedanklich immer bei "meinem" Poti, das den Motor steuert. Ist aber wohl eher ein "virtuelles Software-Potentiometer" innerhalb der Steuerung, das dann die Motordrehzahl bestimmt. Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe wird dann dieses "MOP" entweder durch "mein" Poti am Analog-Eingang oder durch die up- und downtasten am "BOP" "bedient". Das scheine ich ja verstanden zu haben. 

Was "P719" angeht, so steht in meinen Unterlagen, dass dieser Parameter eine hoehere Prioritaet als andere besaesse und von daher als zentraler Schalter fuer die Auswahl der Befehls- und Sollwertquelle dienen soll. Somit dachte ich da genau an der richtigen Stelle zu sein, um zwischen "BOP" und Poti/Schalter via DIN/ADC umschalten zu koennen. Na ja, sooft ist das nicht noetig, vorerst freue ich mich nun die Drehmaschine ergonomisch bequem am urspruenglich vorgesehenen Schaltkasten bedienen zu koennen. Irgendwie ist mir eine Poti immer noch lieber als up- und downtasten. Und wenn ICH gezielt mit "meinem" Schalter schon beim Hingreifen bestimmen kann wie herum sich die Maschine dreht, dann kommt mir das auch eheer entgegen als ein Taster der die Drehrichtung aendert. Liegt wohl am Alter, an Radios bei denen ich statt des Lautstaerkepotis Tippen und halten oder mehrfach tippen muss kann ich mich auch nicht gewoehnen. Gottseidank haben unsere autos noch richtige Lenkraeder...

Aber wenn Du oder ein anderer Leser mal dahintergekommen ist, wie man einfach zwischen den beiden o.g. Betriebsarten umschalten kann, dann waere ich fuer einen weiteren Tipp dankbar.


----------



## atrius (9 August 2012)

Hallo,
MOP bedeutet MotorPotentioMeter und wird durch Taster bedient, entweder die auf dem Bedienpanel (BOP) oder den digitalen Eingängen. Wenn Du ein Poti einsetzt, ist dies "analoge Sollwerteingabe". 
Mit Parameter P700=2 ist Start/Stop ab Klemmen. Bei P700=1 ist das Bedienpanel (BOP) aktiv, Start/Stop Taster.
Mit dem Parameter P1000 wird die Sollwerteingabe vorgegeben: P1000=2 Analogsollwert ab Klemmleiste (Poti), bei P1000=1 MOP durch die Taster am BOP.

Mit dem Parameter P719 kann, wie schon richtig festgestellt, dies "überschrieben" werden, da dieser eine höhere Priorität hat. Werkseinstellung ist 0 und nicht 2, wie ich vorhin geschrieben habe. P719 besteht aus 2 Ziffern, die erste für die Befehlsquelle (0=P700) die 2. Sollwertquelle (0=P1000). Also P719=11 bedeutet Befehlsquelle ab dem BOP und Sollwert MOP (Pfeiltaster des BOP)


----------



## atrius (6 September 2012)

Es gibt die Funktion Vorort-/Fernbedienung (P701..., resp. P719)


----------

